

Remember diversity: International Mother Language Day - marc0
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Mother_Language_Day

======
marc0
We live in a globalized world, and especially for internet aficionados there
seem to exist no borders. But one should always remember that the world is not
homogeneous mass of minds. Quite the opposite is true: if you deal with a
customer base in the millions, you also have to (or should) deal with a
multitude of cultural backgrounds. Thinking like this, I would say, opens up
many opportunities and niches which could be your next target group.

The International Mother Language Day reminds me of this. Hence, in my own
language: I winsh aikh an shehna Muaddashprakhladog

